# Help playing iHeart Radio from Andriod



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

Plug your phone into the aux port with a 3.5mm male to male cable.


----------



## kramcard6 (Oct 1, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> Plug your phone into the aux port with a 3.5mm male to male cable.


does the USB port not work that way? My wife's 2011 Escalade and 2011 SRX works thru the USB


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

If I plug my android in there, samsung galaxy s2, it says device not compatible please disconnect.


----------

